# Frage zum iPod + iTunes



## DarthShader (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, mir einen iPod zu kaufen, und hätte zum iPod in Verbindung mit iTunes mal eine Frage. Sicherlich werden einige von Euch eien iPod haben, deswegen hoffe ich, dass mir jemand helfen kann:

Es ist ja so - wenn ich es richtig verstehe - dass iTunes unter Anderem eine Musikbibliothek für mich ist. iTunes speichert die MP3s dann in einem extra Verzeichnis nach einem bestimmten Schema ab. Die Musikbibliothek wird dann mit dem iPod synchronisiert und so ist meine Musik 1 zu 1 auf dem iPod gespiegelt.

Was ich mich nun aber Frage ist, was passiert, wenn mein iPod voll, also seine Kapazität erschöpft ist, meine Musikbibliothek aber noch größer ist? Muss ich dann Teile meiner Musik in einem anderen Verzeichnis lagern, von dem iTunes nichts weiß? Und wenn ich dann Musik synchroniseren will, obwohl mein iPod voll ist, müsste ich erst Sachen löschen, und dann neue MP3s erstmal zur iTunes Musikbiblithek übertragen, damit ich dann wieder synchroniseren kann?

Oder kann die Musik auf meinem iPod eine Untermenge von meiner von iTunes verwalteten Musikbibliothek sein (sprich, kann ich iTunes dann sagen, dass z.B. bestimmte Alben nicht gesynct werden sollen)?


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## DarthShader (22. November 2007)

Hat denn keiner einen iPod mit iTunes, der mir da Infos geben kann?

Dasselbe System ist ja auch mit dem Windows MediaPlayer und anderen MP3 Playern, z.B. der ZEN von Creative. Dort wird auch das Musikarchiv mit dem Player ge-synct. Nur was, wenn mehr auf der Platte ist, als auf den Player passt?


----------



## KyriosTheristis (26. November 2007)

Also wenn der iPod zu wenig Platz hat, meckert iTunes einfach, und frag ob es eine Auswahl treffen soll (keine Ahnung nach welchem Schema es dann auswählt, noch nie gemacht)

Du hast dann aber zwei Möglichkeit:

1. Wenn du eh mit einem anderen Player Musik hörst und iTunes nur zum Syncen brauchst, kannst du iTunes einfach  nur die Ordner angeben, die es syncen soll, ist dabei völlig egal, wo die sind.

2. Wenn du aber alle deine Musik im iTunes haben möchtest, weil du damit Musik hören abspielen willst, kannste du alle Lieder mit einem Haken versehen, welche du mit dem iPod syncen willst, musst einfach die entsprechende Einstellung im iPod angeben.

Natürlich gibt es auch noch unzählige andere Programme um deine Musik auf den iPod zu schmeissen, gibt auch Plug-ins für WinAmp oder Windows Media Player, du wärst also gar nicht unbedingt auf iTunes angewiesen.

Hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen, ansonsten frag nur nach


----------

